# Tour through the Lotus patch 1984



## mongeese (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## mongeese (Nov 26, 2017)

That is a Kashimax saddle believe it or not.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 27, 2017)

mongeese said:


> That is a Kashimax saddle believe it or not.



NJS - you can still get Kashimax from Japan
http://tracksupermarket.com/saddles.html
Lotus introduced ovalized aero steel tubes - I'm guessing they're round on your touring bike.


----------



## HARPO (May 31, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...acat=0&LH_TitleDesc=0&LH_Sold=1&LH_Complete=1

Sold Kashimax Super Pro saddles on ebay. 

Looks like the one on the 1981 Lotus Eclair I just bought...


----------

